# Nzxt Kraken x72 - Pc ist aus, nzxt bleibt an?



## Apocalypsus1989 (3. Februar 2019)

Guten Abend,

Sitze an dem Problem jetzt schon einige Tage.
Ich fahre meinen Rechner runter und die Kraken Wasserkühlung inkl. Radiatorlüfter laufen ganz normal weiter. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Mainboard ist das z390 aorus master von gigabyte.


----------

